# Shimano Aero Feeder 4000 fa



## Dxnnxrstxxn (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo 

Habe eine Shimano Aero Feeder 4000 Fa  bekommen und habe in der innenliegenden beschreibung , also im Karton gelesen , das der Schnurclip nur für den Transport ist und nicht als Schnurclip zum Feedern wie wir ihn kennen . Und die Rolle soll angeblich nur ein WG bis 80g aushalten , also futterkorb ? 

Wieso baut Shimano eine Rolle die man nicht zum Feedern benutzen kann , alleine schon wegen dem Schnurclip .
Da steht auch das wenn Schäden auftreten wenn man den Schnurclip misbraucht entfällt die Garantie ! 

Was nun Rolle zurückgeben oder behalten ? |uhoh:


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Aero Feeder 4000 fa*

Hat keiner die Rolle ? Will sie nicht am Wasser testen ,wenn ich sie wieder zurückschicken kann ! 
Ich finde auch das der Bügel sehr dünn ist für eine Feederrolle ! 

Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Thairo (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Aero Feeder 4000 fa*

Was bringt dir ein Bügel der Dick ist aber innen Hohl? Das mit den 80g WG wäre mir hingegen neu, in meiner Anleitung steht davon jedenfalls nichts drinn.

Und mit dem Schnurclip, naja was soll man dazu sagen? Das ist bei vielen Feederrollen so. Nur weil der Schnurclip oftmals von leuten zum Angeln genutzt wird heisst es nicht das er dafür gemacht ist.

Ich nutze meine Aero Feeder 4000 jetzt seit gut einem halben Jahr absolut ohne Probleme, sie läuft wie am ersten Tag.

Edit: Aber eh das jetzt falsch verstanden wird, ich nutze den Schnurclip nicht. Sondern wenn dann ein Fahrradschlauch. Gibt auch noch die möglichkeit eines Feedergums, aber das möchte irgendwie bei mir nie so recht halten.


----------



## Hümpfi (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Aero Feeder 4000 fa*

Also die Sache mit dem Schnurclip kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht Vorstellen. Warum sollte ein Hersteller wie Shimano eine Feederrolle herstellen bei der, der Clip nicht Verwendet werden kann? Mein Kollege hatte diese Rolle und hat sie auch im Clip gefischt. 

mfg


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Aero Feeder 4000 fa*

Ist kein Witz steht so in der beschreibung der Rolle !


----------



## Thairo (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Aero Feeder 4000 fa*

Wie gesagt das ist nichts besonderes, das steht bei vielen Feederrollen in der Anleitung z.B. auch auch bei der Browning Force Xtreme Feeder 860.

Es heisst aber nicht das es deshalb nicht möglich ist, nur bei evtl. beschädigungen kannst halt den Hersteller nicht haftbar machen (Garantie).


----------

